# Game #17: Phoenix Suns (13-3) @ Toronto Raptors (7-10) - 11/29



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 1PMEST/11PMMT/10PST
Where: Air Canada Centre - Toronto, Ontario, CA
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 125-90 @ Minnesota Timberwolves*











*Phoenix Suns (13-3) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Toronto Raptors (7-10) 

Starters: 








[PG] Jose Calderon







[SG] DeMar DeRozan








[SF] Hedo Turkoglu









[PF] Chris Bosh







[C] Andrea Bargnani *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I've never liked early games on Sundays for the Suns >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I smell a motivated Raptors team. Suns definitely need to bring it or else. But luckily Steve usually plays pretty good in his home country.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, same here. Raps are struggling though. Coming off two blowout losses at Charlotte and Boston. Lost 3 of their last 5.

I think Nash is 10-0 since coming back to PHX against them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

15-14, Suns 6:03 left. Just started watching.

Amare and Jrich off to fast starts with 6 pts and 5 pts respectively. 

Nash 1-5.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns were up 33-25 at the end of 1.


Now, 36-29 with 9:25. Stream didn't have any sound so I quit and now it won't load so oh well


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns lead 50-49 at the half. Amare is 4/4 shooting but has 3 fouls. Chris Bosh is playing great with 19 & 9 in the first half. Nash & Calderon with a ton of assists between them (9 & 7, respectively).


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Really can't figure out the discrepancy in the way some players are officiated. Dwight Howard hasn't been able to breathe on anyone all season long, it hasn't been much better for Amare his ENTIRE career.. And then you have Bosh playing nose tackle going for rebounds against people who have established position, and they give Amare a flagrant foul for a hip check and a flop from Bosh? Sad. I mean we need to toughen up, and they let some contact go on our side too - but seriously, call a foul.

Meanwhile, we desperately need to go back to running and SSOL when Amare is out. Our half-court offense with him out of the game just does not work if we aren't lights out shooting (which we usually are, but we need to be able to adapt).


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Ok, so a hip check from Amare is a flagrant but a flying double forearm shiver to Nash in the back when he's in the air isn't.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

FINALLY! A working link with sound.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

84-76, Suns at the end of 3.

After starting slow, Nash must've gotten pissed off or something. 16 pts (6-12), 14 assists.

Jrich 17 pts (6-11), 6 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa drills a 2, gets fouled and hurt his ankle. Made FT


88-79, Suns 10:13 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich blocks the shot, then takes it down and he gets blocked, Frye up with a flip shot and Amare JAMS it hard with one handed put back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa's ankle swelled up bad not too long after. Camera got a good shot at it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now, it starts working again, when the Suns are in control.

Amare with one handed shot, and1.

106-88, Suns 3:09 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with fadeaway shot. 20 pts to go with 16 assists now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 113, Raptors 94 *


Nash 20 pts (8-15), 16 assists, 3 rebs

Jrich 22 pts (7-13), 9 rebs

Amare 18 pts (8-10), 7 rebs


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amazing second half from Nash. The one thing about all these road games is that it seems like we're playing against a lot of cupcakes. Cleveland will be interesting, if I remember correctly they've pretty much destroyed us the last couple seasons.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I remember before last yr and maybe yr before, we always owned Cleveland with this style. Them and Houston, 2 defensive teams that had no answer. 

But yeah, we're beating who we should, unlike last yr. But road tests are coming up; @Cleveland, @LA (again), @Dallas, @Denver, @ Portland. Weird what the schedule makers did to the Suns this yr. At least we'll have a lot of home games later.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Organized Chaos said:


> I remember before last yr and maybe yr before, we always owned Cleveland with this style. Them and Houston, 2 defensive teams that had no answer.
> 
> But yeah, we're beating who we should, unlike last yr. But road tests are coming up; @Cleveland, @LA (again), @Dallas, @Denver, @ Portland. Weird what the schedule makers did to the Suns this yr. At least we'll have a lot of home games later.


Yeah, those are some tough matchups. If we won 3 of those 5 I'd be ecstatic. I'm gonna bet we beat Dallas and Portland lose the other three though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Great road win for the Suns. . . . Nash loves playing in Canada.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Another edition of JMZ! Channing Frye, Lou!, Lopez, Hill and Jrich. 

http://www.twitvid.com/5B0C4


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

We might have to dedicate a thread to JMZ haha


----------

